# Rechtesystem, unterschiedliche Gruppen unterschiedliche Rechte auf gleichen Ordner



## jeipack (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi
Ich habe eine Grundsatzfrage zum Rechtesystem dass man bei Lunx/Unix hat, oder auch bei FTP (oder in meinem Fall Typo3).

Diese Frage stellte ich mir das erste mal schon vor Jahren, konnte dieser Frage aber bis jetzt immer erfolgreich ausweichen 

Also wie im Titel schon geschrieben, will ich für einen Ordner verschiedene Gruppen mit verschiedenen Rechten.
Also sagen wir Gruppe1 darf lesen, Gruppe2 darf lesen und schreiben und Gruppe3 darf lesen, schreiben und ausführen.

Wie stelle ich das an?

Ich kann ja nur die Rechte für Besitzer, Gruppe und Jeder steuern, kann aber nicht mehrere Gruppen zuordnen.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi.

Das geht mit den üblichen POSIX Dateirechten nicht.

Dazu benötigt man ACLs, siehe z.B. http://man.cx/acl(5)


----------



## jeipack (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi 
Dann hab ich mich doch nicht geirrt. Danke für die Bestätigung..


Greeez


----------

